# Better than or equal to MAC



## Diviniti (Dec 12, 2005)

Greetings...


Don't misunderstand me folks, I love MAC just as much as the rest of you (that's why we're here, right?), but I'd like to expand my horizons and try some other lines of cosmetics.  Besides MAC, what other brand products do you use most, and why?  Be as specific as you like...I'm using you all for my research!  

Thanks!!


----------



## more_please (Dec 12, 2005)

While I think that MAC's e/s cannot be topped, I do use a few other brands. Most of my non-MAC stuff (only about 1/4 of my total mu) is Laura Mercier. Her concealers are the best! I have secret concealer and secret camoflauge, and her tinted moisturizer. I also use Urban Decay Primer Potion, and a few of their e/s too. As for mascara, I started using the Max Factor Lash Perfection (the new one with the cool brush). As for skincare, I use neutrogena and bbw pure simplicity line.  

HTH!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 12, 2005)

I just went to a *Smashbox* event a couple months ago and picked up their Skin Tint.  It is amazing.  I use it as blush but you could really use it wherever.  Their Photo Finish is also pretty nice.  So I may wander over there and try out a couple of other things.  *Nars* has some nice cream eyeshadows that I would like to try and they also have nice blushes.  And of course there is *Bare Escentuals*.  I love their shadows (tons of colors! & they're loose powder so you can make your own colors and wear them wet for a more opaque finish or dry for a more sheer wash), their foundation, and I like their brushless mascara.  Oh and I forget about their all over face colors.  They just have tons of really nice stuff.


----------



## user3 (Dec 12, 2005)

Dior, Chanel, smashbox and  LORAC have some great e/s
Chanel, Paula Dorf, DuWop and Nars have wonderful blush

As for lip products I know we all have different taste but I adore anything from Lipsmackers and Bonne Bell.


Now if you don't mind the kind of lipgloss that is SUPER DUPER sticky but will last for hours Make Up For Ever has some good stuff!

I also enjoy using Urban Decay's XXX Shine gloss. Carney is my fave.

Now if you like more smooth gloss and don't mind reapplying Benefit's gloss is great and smells really good! GloMinerals has great gloss too for that smooth feeling.

Almost forgot about Lancome Juicy Tubes! This can become an addiction!

Now for mascara I like some high and low ends. YSL luxurious (faux cils), DiorShow, Max Factor lash perfection, 2000 Calorie & lashfinity, MAC X & Fibre Rich, Covergirl thicklash and professional washable one, Maybelline full'n'Soft.

I don't really have a pick when it comes to e/l. I've never really bought a bad one.


----------



## user4 (Dec 12, 2005)

i love dior's mascara and their lipgloss

i love bare escentuals foundation and their blush and stuff... really nice

my cousin got a smashbox set with e/s and stuff... and it's nice. the pigmentation is pretty good. not as good as mac, but really what is???

nars had good e/s too. very pigmented. and their blushes are good from what i've seen. i need to buy some, i've tried my cousin's orgasm blush... i love it!!!


----------



## Diviniti (Dec 12, 2005)

You all are the BOMB!!!  Thanks for the info.  I can FEEL the money leaving my purse already...  ;-)


----------



## Isis (Dec 12, 2005)

If you were to open up my kit you'd see (besides WAY too much MAC): 
From *smashbox*: All of their brushes; Photo Finish Primer (absolutlly the best IMO); several lip glosses; Soft Lights in Soft Shimmer; the Winter Whites Cream Eye Liner Duo; & Cream Eye Liner in Black.
From *NARS*: Lipgloss in Turkish Delight, Orgasm, & Gothika; Black Orchid mascara; Angelika, Nico, & Orgasm blush; Parrot Cay pencil liner; & several eyeshadow duo's and singles.
From *Lancome*: Color ID foundation, lots of Juicy Tubes, & L'Extreme mascara in black.
I also have lots of *Urban Decay* shadows that fit fabulouslly into my 15x palettes


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 12, 2005)

Dior l/g, Chanel l/s & l/g , NARS l/g, Stila lip glaze,  Armani foundation, fluid sheers and powders, Bobbi Brown lip stains & gel liners.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just started getting into Make Up Forever and their stuff seems pretty good so far.. 

Lancome Juicy Tubes!

Now for mascara I LOVE DiorShow


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 12, 2005)

NARS is one of my favorites for blusher.


----------



## fairytale22 (Dec 12, 2005)

NARS and Stila are two of my other fav. brands.


----------



## nyrak (Dec 12, 2005)

Armani shadows and lipsticks (esp Matte Silk) are great, and I also use Nars blushers, shadows and lipgloss (esp XXX - great clear, non-sticky but long-lasting gloss).  Nars shadows work best if applied with fingers IMO, otherwise they just don't show up.


----------



## Ambi (Dec 12, 2005)

I love Estee Lauder's eye shadows, too bad most of them make my eyes itch, but they're definitely worth checking out quality and color payoff-wise :]


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 13, 2005)

nars has the most fine-milled powder ever; and their blushes STAY...of course we all know about orgasm, but angelika is gorgeous too...i agree with whoever said that...and also they have a good color intensity to their powder/cream e/s, so those are worth a try
clinique has the best foundation, hands down. MAC offers amazing coverage, but their superfit foundation goes on super smooth with your fingers, and you don't need to set it with powder to avoid shine
benefit has really nice stuff, but their shawdow selection obviously have nothing on MAC's...highbeam, moonbeam, and the gilded pencil are faves...ooh, and hoola bronzer
dior has fuckin awesome lip products, and i've heard good things about their diorShow mascara
and lastly, chanel. damn good staying power on their eyeshadows and liners, the only products i've used from them. i also like the selections of colors in their quads and limited sets. 
whew, hope i helped!


----------



## anuy (Dec 13, 2005)

shu uemura lash products.... eyelash curler, mascara, u name it!


i've also used nars, cargo, and have been pleased w/ the outcome

but mac is still the winner when it comes to eyeshadow.


----------



## Diviniti (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks so much for all of the input!


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Dec 13, 2005)

I love all of Estee Lauder's lipsticks, but they can be a little pricey.
For cheaper make-up, I love Revlon Super Lustorous Lipglosses, Wild and Crazy eyshadows (88 cents!) and Prestige Eyeshadow Singles.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 13, 2005)

Chanel is actually my top brand of make-up, MAC is my second.  I find that while Chanel products are expensive, they are top quality, and create flawless-looking makeup.  I also find that Chanel works better on my skin (Normal/Dry) and stays on all day.

*Foundation // Powder ::*  I start with my MAC 'SPF Tinted Moisturizer', and wait about 5 minutes or so for it to absorb.  Then, I dab on some of my Chanel 'Base Lumiere Illuminating Makeup Base', which gives me an instant healthy glow.  I then put on a bit of my Chanel 'Teint Fluide Universel Multi-Vitamin SPF 15 Natural Makeup' foundation, and blend it gently into my skin.  This foundation is amazing, and covers up any flaws or imperfections.  For dark circles under my eyes, I use MAC's Concealer powder.  For touch ups for the day I use Shisedo's 'Powdery Foundation'.

*Bronzer // Blush :: *  I take a lot of time to contour my cheeks with the 168 Brush, and my MAC Bronzing powder in 'Bronze'.  Once I get the contoured, bronze-beauty look that I want, I put a bit of my Chanel Powder Blush in 'Mocha' on the apples of my cheeks, towards the temples.  To highlight, I use my MAC 'Shroom' eyeshadow on the tops of my cheekbones.  I also brush on a bit of my MAC 'Shimpagne' Mineral Skin Finish, along with 'Gold Deposit' and 'Porcelain Pink' (Applied with the 187 Brush).  If I'm going to a formal party, I use a bit of my NARS 'Outlaw' blush.

*Eyes :: *  I usually just do smokey eyes, using MAC's eyeshadows :: 'Shroom', 'Phloof', 'Smut', 'Black Tied', and 'Scene'; and my Chanel single eyeshadow, 'Tatou'.  I line my eyes with my MAC Powepoint Eyeliner in 'Engraved', going along my lower lash line and waterline.  Then, using my Playboy Liquid-pencil liner in 'Size 2, Right?' (Found it at Henri Bendel's in New York City!) along my upper lash line, extending out a bit to create a subtle wing.  I then create the smokey effect by using Smut as an all over base, blending with Scene and Black tied, and adding a little Shroom and Phloof for a frosty effect, and to highlight my browbones, and inner corners of my eyes.  Then I use my Jordanna (99 cents, haha!) brow pencil in brown to fill in my brows.  For Mascara, I use Victoria's Secret 'Very Sexy Lashes Intensifying Mascara' in 'Black'.

*Lips :: *  For lipstick, I use MAC 'Myth'.  Then, I go over my lips with MAC 'C-Thru' Lipglass, or Chanel 'Whisper' Glossimer.  For lip gliner I use Chanel's Precision Lip Definer Crayon in 'Nude', MAC's 'Stripdown', 'Spice', or 'Oak'.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 14, 2005)

I Use NARS, Bare Escentuals, Kevyn Aucoin, Laura Mercier, Sephora, CARGO, Delux Beauty, Victoria Secret, Shiseido, That's All I Can Think Of For Now


----------



## citytolove (Dec 14, 2005)

NARS makes wonderful eyeshadow (though I know some people who don't like it), blush, bronzer, and pressed powder. While NARS definitely tops MAC blush, it doesn't top their eyeshadow. Also, NARS brushes are fabulous (the Push Brush for shadow lining is so good). Chanel makes nice lipgloss and it's as good as MAC if not better. Lancome mascara beats MAC's by a mile and is better than most mascaras I have tried. I like Clinique's eyeliner for brown and khaki shades, it goes on easily and doesn't smudge. Smashbox, Becca, Dior, and Guerlain also make high quality products.

I can recommend shades if you want.


----------



## sara13 (Dec 15, 2005)

My favorite brand is Stila.  I love their eyeshadows, powder blushes (for fairer skintones) and convertible colors especially.  The clear color lip tints are also an underrated part of their line.

I also like Armani.  Their powder and cream blushes are winners, as are their eyeshadow singles.  Also, I have yet to find a lip product of theirs that doesn't rock, and their eyeliners are awesome, too.  Beware, though... all of their items are expensive.

Scott Barnes blushes are also awesome, though the color selection is limited.


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Dec 15, 2005)

brands to check out for...

e/s:  UD, Scott Barnes, Stila, Shu
blush:  NARS, Chanel, Pout, Scott Barnes chic palettes
l/g:  Guerlain, Chanel


----------



## xiahe (Dec 15, 2005)

Dior, UD, Estée Lauder, or Chanel...even though Chanel is uber expensive.  an eyeshadow [quad] palette is about 55 USD.  ;;


----------



## glamella (Dec 16, 2005)

Favorites that I always go back to:
Nars blushes and lip products
Bare Escentuals foundation
Stila has great stuff all around
Flirt blushes (comparable to Nars)
Tarte gel stains for cheeks
Laura Mercier (awesome stuff all around)


----------



## luxette (Dec 18, 2005)

I adore the NARS powder eyeshadow duos. They have fantastic colors and the consistency and pigmentation are wonderful. I also like Stila and Urban Decay shadows.

Clinique makes my favorite mascara. I'm addicted to High Impact.

I'm also a fan of the CARGO lipgloss duos, but a lot of people dislike them so you should try them out and see if they work for you before you buy them.


----------



## MeganGMcD (Dec 20, 2005)

Palladio at Sally's had an eyeshadow that is comprable to MAC pigments. I kid you not, they are highly pigmented, beautiful, and stay on my oil lids for HOURS!


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 20, 2005)

Nars - for gorgeously pigmented blushes, and equally pigmented lip colours which last a while

Shu Uemura - their e/s, especially the P (pearl) and ME (metallic) ones. Some of theirs are EVEN better than MAC's, dare I say it!

UD - lipgunks, though they vary in quality/finish greatly. Some are watery, some are 'gunky'. I have a couple of their e/s & l/s which boast excellent quality however (why they discontinued their l/s will forever remain one of beauty's unsolved mysteries).


----------



## a914butterfly (Dec 23, 2005)

i love mac and it's my #1 choice, but sometimes i try dior, lorac, and chanticaille - just for variety


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 23, 2005)

Foundation: (I have oily skin so I need fairly good coverage)- Lancome Tient Idol, Mary Kay medium coverage foundation ($14 retail- its actually good if you use it lightly-great staying power).,  Bare Escentuals but I 'm too lazy to buff it on every day.  or Maybelline Shine free is ok for really cheap foundation.  

Maybelline Volum' express mascara 

Liners, I like L'Oreal liners for walmart brand...  Urban decay liquid liners 

Shadows and blushes- Nars for blush and Urban Decay for shadows.. I'm looking for other good neutral toned down matte shades now that my wild collection is pretty big.


----------



## fairytale22 (Dec 24, 2005)

Stila, NARS, and Milani e/s are often equal or better than MAC, imo.


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fairytale22* 
_Stila, NARS, and Milani e/s are often equal or better than MAC, imo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree.


----------



## legallyblond (Dec 27, 2005)

Chanel Eyeshadows are the best!.Unfortunately,they have not a lot of colours,but all i have tested were excellent.Quality,staying power,blending .....Blushes are very very good too,superb quality and beautiful shades.And well,what about glossimers:They have great colours and very good staying powder,not as mucj as Mac,but still good and very nice texture(better than Mac in my opinion).

Nars is the best in blushes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
All of them are GORGEOUS!!!!!!!.Even the ones that didn,t fit me at all were kind of ok,i could maybe wear them.They are soooooooooooooooooooo natural looking,like if you are really blushing,colour comes from within.
Nars glosses are so and so:they have great shades and staying power,but some others have either a great staying power or a great colour,but not both.
For eyeshadows:they hit or miss.Some are the best shadows ever and some the worst.Get information before buying.

Guerlain!!!!!!!!!!!

Glosses are excellent,beautiful shades,but so many.Very good staying power and wonderful shine.
Eyeshadows are quite pigmented,at least for me(compared to Nars,for example) and extremelñy good quality in all terms like softness of blendability.

Dior:

This is not a very good brand in my opinion.Eyeshadows are chalky and boring,glosses don,t stay for long and blushes are also boring.Mascaras are quite nice(not the best,but good)


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 27, 2005)

I also like Prescriptives and my new love the L'Oreal HIP line eye shadows.

I agree with LegallyBlond, the Dior e/s are chalky.  But I do like their eye liners.

Lipgloss: Lancome & L'Oreal

Mascara: Clinique High Impact, Lancome Définicils and the new CoverGirl Lash Exact mascara 



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Diviniti* 
_Greetings...


Don't misunderstand me folks, I love MAC just as much as the rest of you (that's why we're here, right?), but I'd like to expand my horizons and try some other lines of cosmetics. Besides MAC, what other brand products do you use most, and why? Be as specific as you like...I'm using you all for my research! 

Thanks!!_


----------



## MACisLOVE (Dec 27, 2005)

i love NARS blushes, i just bought orgasm and i plan on buying more even though i still love MAC


----------



## love-vs-lust (Dec 28, 2005)

I really like Lancome, especially their foundations. I find their make up lasts so much longer than MAC, but I still like MAC better, haha.


----------



## ette (Dec 30, 2005)

i love stila, nars, benefit LOOOOOOOOOVE, bobbi brown, dior, and chanel.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 3, 2006)

I think Estee Lauder as a whole is fantastic altho I hav'nt used any concealer/foundation or anything. The pure color lipogloss is REALLY gorgeous texture, brillant shades and just delicious all round. I found the mascara horrible though, too chunky and clumpy for my lashes & the mascara was brand new an untouched so yea... I also find the best liquid eyeliner to be Maybellines liner pen (ya know the one in a blue tube with gold lid), its AbSoLoUtLy FaNtAsTiC!!! Dior have nice glosses too


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Jan 14, 2006)

i love mac for their eye shadows and pigments (thats all i buy from them)

as for basics such as powder, mascara, and eyeliner i buy maybelline. my face isnt really high maitenence (thank god) so im able to buy $6-$8 powders (i dont use foundation)

i really love lip glosses from clinique and lancome. but i always end up using my rosebud salve. as a result all my lip glosses are collecting dust.

for everything else i have a vast variety of brands but i tend to really gravitate to benefit, sephora, nars, smashbox, and urban decay.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 15, 2006)

milani, seriously. yeah, it's a drugstore brand but it's comparable to mac. or at least, i think it is. the shadows have amazing colour payoff and they stay on pretty well without a base. i actually perfer milani's lipglosses to mac's lipglasses. they're gorgeous colours and there's a good variety, and they're not all sticky like the lipglasses are. and they blush. OMG i swear by their blushes. LOOOOVE them. i wsn't really big on blush until i got the milani blushes. 

i also like pallido for lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it smells good and they have such gorgeous colours. the price is a bit steep, but still half the price of mac hah...so that's ALWAYS a plus.

i'm also pretty big on the FL!RT cosmetics line at kohl's. it's made by estee lauder, as mac is. only it's a bit cheaper and i guess is marketed more to the beginners, but even for people with experience, it's amazing stuff. a few of the eyeshadow shades are almost exact replicas of mac's shadows. they're very pigmented and also stay on relatively well without a base. their lipglosses are soo amazing too. they smell like almonds hah, i don't know why but i really like that. they also have some really gorgeous blushes. i really like how almost everything they make is shimmery. i like shimmery stuff.


----------



## Becki (Jan 15, 2006)

I love Stila! Their eye shadows, blushes, it glosses, lip glazes, illuminating liquid and powder foundations, perfecting concealer and brushes are great!!!! 

I also like Nars for blushes


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 15, 2006)

i like urban decay, stilla, smashbox, too faced and anna sui.


----------



## Modil (Jan 28, 2006)

mac is cheaper with so many varieties

this is why imo it is uncomparable


----------



## lizsybarite (Jan 28, 2006)

Aside from the usual others (UD shadow & mascara, NARS blush, etc.), I use my trusty ORRA 88 palette a lot:







Got it off of eBay for around $40. The colors have a good pigment & lasting power if I'm using a good base. Frankly this should have stemmed my appetite for buying more eyeshadow but I just moved on to my third 15-pan palette so I guess that didn't work! Nowadays it's mostly unused - sad, because I really do like it. It has prevented a lot of purchases of colors I wouldn't use enough to justify, like Chrome Yellow. So I guess it was worthwhile.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 29, 2006)

Urban decay - revlon for their superlustrous glosses- nars blushes (I need more) B.E. shadows...


----------



## michy_mimi (Jan 29, 2006)

I am an Urban Decay Junkie!

Their eye liners are brilliant and come in alot of colors.  I also couldn;t live without the Eyeshadow Primer potion and my Biker Lipgunk!


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 29, 2006)

In my traincase, other than MAC, you'll find:

Chanel glossimers and lipsticks (I don't care for Chanel's shadows - not enough pigment).
Smashbox brushes, foundation primer, eyebrow powder/wax duo.
Nars palettes and blushes (orgasm = yum, laguna = yum) - dolce vita l/s.
bare escentuals - powder foundation and FOILING GLIMMERS. I love those.
Estee Lauder and Lancome shadows.
Lancome make-up remover.
Clinique black honey lip gloss and naturally glossy mascara and this great smudgy eyeliner that has its own sharpener in the cap.
DuWop lip venom - but I'm thinking about trying Lip Fusion.
Shiseido eyeshadow quads (gorgeous - I have flora and fauna and sea and sky).
Dior lip gloss (nothing I put on my lips is as pretty as Dior's lychee rose).


----------



## mima (Jan 29, 2006)

high end:

NARS 

the blushes, both powder and cream are to die for. the e/s are hit or miss, but the ones with good pigment are wonderful, and there are some really unique colours in the line. the multiples are fun to play with. i find the lipsticks have a weird crayon smell and can be drying.

YSL 

the touche eclat, faux cils mascara are totally worth the splurge. YSL also makes some gorgeous lipsticks (pure shine) and eyeshadow duos and blush

lancome

i can't live without my artliners. i am a total klutz but these are pretty much idiot-proof.

the juicy tubes are nice, but like lancome blushes, i think they're overpriced. i like the powders too, but not enough to repurchase, mainly b/c of the price tag 

christian dior

i have stopped wearing foundation, but when i did, dior it was. i also LOVE their lipsticks and lipglosses -- all the different kinds and finishes, but especially the addict shiniest range. the mascaras, especially diorshow and maximeyes are HG, i alternate between YSL faux cils and dior mascaras (and lately, max factor lash perfection)



stila

i like the texture of the e/s and blush, and i like the lip glazes but couldn't tell you why. however, i only buy stila when i find it on sale. i'd never pay regular prices.

chanel

i love the blushes, they're really gorgeous, and i like the lipsticks too, especially the aqualumiere range. i think the e/s quads are very sheer, and totally not worth it, but the new duos are lovely and pigmented. chanel has lovely lipliners and eyeliners, but i don't think they're all that better than mac, especially for the price, so i won't repurchase them. i adore the tecture and finish of the glossimers, but think there are not enough colours for darker skintones/pigmented lips. the cristalle glosses are waaay too sheer, i only own one.

guerlain

everything in this line is fabulous. i especially love the lipsticks and lipglosses (the kisskiss range in particular), the annual bronzers that that come out every summer and are like works of art. the e/s are pigmented. the blushes are very nice, especially the mousse ones.

elizabeth arden

i'm not a huge fan of elizabeth arden makeup, but i like their skincare a lot. some of it is HG status

armani

i have a small collection or armani, and i'm extremely glad i have it, but i won't be getting much more, b/c i think the quality is not on par with the price. that being said, i do want to add a few more fluid sheers and an LSF to my stash. but i don't get the fuss over the e/s, sure they're nice, but...nothing special.

vincent longo

the lipsticks, lipglosses and lip stains are EXCELLENT quality. i love them! 

sephora brand

i love the lipsticks and lip gloss crayons. the lipliners and eyeliners are good too.

clinique

i have fallen in love with clinique lately. they have fantastic glosses and lipsticks (butter shines!), as well as lipliners and eyeliners (the creamshapers are really wonderful). i really loved the black honey collection. i have repurchased happy heart perfume several times. i don't own but plan to purchase the blush brush, DDMGEL (not lotion), the strawberry fudge colour surge duo...

lise watier

love the lipglosses and e/s. the skincare is nice too. the lipsticks are pretty but don't seem to suit my skintone. the loose e/s rock my world

quo

once upon a time i loved almost everything -- brushes, lipsticks, lipglosses, e/s, eyeliner, blush etc etc but then they went and reforumlated everything and now i'm not feeling it, but often pick up the seasonal colour collections, especially the holiday ones

low end

revlon

the moistrous l/s and superlustrous l/g are holy grails. FACT: i own every single superlustrous l/g ever released in canada. EVERY SINGLE ONE.

l'oreal

i buy the colour juices instead of lancome's juicy tubes. i really like their blushes and lipsticks too. their eyeliners and liquid liners are not as good as lancome's but for the price, they work. i don't like the eyeshadows though. the hydrafresh moisturizer is a HG

marcelle

i love the lipglosses, e/s and blush.

rimmel

i love everything, from the lipstick to the eyemake up remover and everything in between

nyx

this is mac quality for a fraction of the price. love the e/s, l/g and the loose e/s (like pigments)

wet n wild

cheap and fantastic. i love their products as much as i love my chanel, nars or armani! love the blushes, bronzers, highlighters, e/s singles, lipliners....

nyc

some wonderful products for less than the price of a coffee! their holiday and summer collections have really great knock offs of high end products. love their glosses especially

i don't use much covergirl, but like the new lash exact mascara and the oversized lip tint/sheet lipsticks, and the LE eye make up in clickable pens

EDITED TO ADD:

lancaster is totally underrated but makes incredible blushes (love them as much as my NARS if not more)

shu uemera blushes and ME eyeshadows are to die for. totally worth the $$.

shiseido m/u is ridiculously expensive, but i love my lipsticks, the one l/g i own from them, and the hydro eyeshadows are soo fun. the regular e/s are sometimes a bit too sheer.

love cargo e/s and blush (can;t resist their l/g but it is sheer and the containers are annoying)

sally hansen has some cute m/u, as does neutrogena

recently i've been playing w/ urban decay


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Jan 30, 2006)

Urban Decay. UD shadows are an amazing texture. Their primer potion is to die for too!


----------



## justalildirrtyx (Jan 30, 2006)

i love:

NARS eyeshadows are sooo  pretty! i also love their lipsticks they stay on pretty long.. and also their blushes are definetly good too. 

Bobbi Brown's shimmer brick compact! ..there's all different colors [i use bronze for bronzer, but you can use it for eyeshadow too!]


----------



## Janelleleo (Feb 3, 2006)

Nars eyeshadows, lipstick and blush are all excellent. 
Dior lipglosses are great too, very sheer and they go on smooth. Good staying power for a lipgloss as well. 
Cargo blushes are great, just as good as Nars or MAC plus they come in loads of interesting colors. 
Lancome Mascara is the best in my opinion. Just hands down excellent. 
Smashbox also has some wonderful colors and products as well. 

I'm also looking to branch out from MAC. I really would love to try Armani or Chantecaille. 

Stila is also wonderful as others have mentioend but I find their packaging a little faulty. 

Guerlain also has some interesting products that are wonderful, like their loose kohls and meteorites powder. Like nothing else and very worth the cash.


----------



## lindseylouike (Feb 12, 2006)

My favorite non-MAC products:

Face: Bare Escentuals foundation, Clinique pore minimizer instant perfector
Eyes: Lancome artliner, Clinique mascara, Hard Candy loner or eye candy shadows, Smashbox shadows, Clinique shadows in foxy and south beach
Lips: Clinique buttershines, long last soft shine, colour surge

You'll notice that there's a lot of Clinique--this was my m/u "starter" brand, and a lot of my everyday stuff comes from them, especially since they have a GWP.


----------



## MeganGMcD (Feb 12, 2006)

Adding-

 Also, no foundation has ever stayed on as long and as fresh looking in the bazillion degree heat with the 100% humidity like Estee Lauder Double Wear.


----------



## disenchanted (Feb 13, 2006)

NARS for blushes
Laura Mercier for concealors, foundation and powder
some Stila e/s
Bare Escentuals e/s


----------



## BehindxHerxEyes (Feb 13, 2006)

I love Hard Candy eyeshadows, and maybelline mascara..

Ive heard a million people talk about Milani but whenever I see the brand set up, i cant find any good colors..


----------



## L281173 (Feb 15, 2006)

Some various brands that I use are Mattesse cosmetics (www.rickys-nyc.com)
Astarte Cosmetics (www.astartecosmetics.com)
Urban Decay has some great colors also

Sometimes, I think that MAC is overrated.


----------



## koretta (Feb 26, 2006)

*Chanel* for lipgloss and lipstick
*Nars* for blush
*Bobbi Brown* for eye liner



  :loveya:


----------



## nenalinda27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Smashbox has some nice shadows.
Laura Mercier loose shimmer powder in sundust is a good bronzer
Prescriptives virtual youth foundation.
Lancome juicy tubes and mascara.


----------



## legallyblond (Mar 2, 2006)

I have recently found Shiseido eyeshadows to be really nice and new shades fro Spring are gorgeous!


----------



## mekaboo (Mar 8, 2006)

I love Nars blushes, and multiples and shadows
Stila's shadows and blush
Bobbi Brown gloss,and shimmerwash shadows and shimmerbricks


----------



## ToVenusTori (Apr 4, 2006)

EYES: Shu mascara (basic black) and curler, Cargo shadows (WONDERFUL!!!), Urban Decay Primer Potion (of course!) and smashbox brow tech.

FACE: vincent longo foundations (to DIE for!), smashbox photo finish primer, nars blush and chanel blushes, Vincent Longo powder, Body and Soul highlighters, body bronzer, etc. OH and i also like Body and Soul blushes, too!

LIPS: too faced glosses, body and soul glosses (to die for!)


----------



## ladycandy (Apr 4, 2006)

Other then MAC i use a bit of Chanel.. used to be obsessed with chanel makeup but that obsession has now moved on to mac.. not sure if that is a good thing or not


----------



## runtagua (Jun 25, 2006)

I guess there just came a time when i realized that MAC shadows weren't flattering on me anymore. Maybe I'm old. I adore stila, Bobbi Brown, Trish McEvoy for shadows. You really can't go wrong with the quality of these. stila is my number 1 love for just about everything, though.


----------



## user79 (Jun 30, 2006)

I also like Bobbi Brown and Shiseido.


----------



## ledonatella (Jun 30, 2006)

For me personally, I like Nars and Cargo bluses better than MAC's because they don't break me out, and I also love my Aveda glosses alot (but not better than MAC's) and Aveda foundations/tinted moisturizer because they don't break me out, and love Bobbi Brown concealer. But MAC is and will always be my favoite for eyeliners, shadows, lipsticks, glosses, and pigments.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladycandy* 
_Other then MAC i use a bit of Chanel.. used to be obsessed with chanel makeup but that obsession has now moved on to mac.. not sure if that is a good thing or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I used to be the same way!  I still love Chanel but I used to go totally over the top and then suddenly it went towards MAC!  I tried my first MAC pigment and fell in love!!!


----------



## LisaR (Jul 5, 2006)

Nars has gorgeous blushes and I like some of their shadows as well. For foundations, you might try RCMA, Cinema Secrets, Face Atelier or Ben Nye. Chanel is known for their red lipsticks!  As far as pigments go, check out this site for an unbelieveable selection of colors: http://www.sweetscents.com/ 

For other pro products, check out the following site. There's some great products in here!:  http://makeup.kjbennett.com/SimplyTheBest.htm


----------



## mitziedoll (Jul 5, 2006)

Giorgio Armani Foundations are way better than MAC
Nars/Armani Blushes are way better than MAC
Cle De Peau Concealer is way better than MAC
Becca higlighters are better than MAC
Stila Lipglazes,glosses, polishes kick MAC's ass
Urban Decay Primer Potion beats MAC paints
MAC does and probably always will have the best shadow collection though.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jul 8, 2006)

I really like UD and Nars for e/s and i like some UD l/g but i ithink i mainly stay with mac for everything else...


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 10, 2006)

Make Up For Ever for foundations (and their dual sided concealer pencil is the best!)

NARS for blushes, lip lacquers and few of their shadows

Tarte - for their eyeshadows and gel blushes

Cargo - for their giant pot of lipgloss (that lasts forever)

UD - Potion Primer...'nuff said.

Bare Escentuals - I love their glimmer shadows...like MAC pigments but more transparent and less glittery.

Laura Mercier - tinted moisturizer and foundation primer

Smashbox - IMHO, a highly underrated line...I love their foundation primer and their creme liners/shadows.

Stila - their shadows

Guerlain - bronzer


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 13, 2006)

Make Up Forever is fantastic product, it's excellent quality and looks great in photographs. Also, Gorgeous Cosmetics have a great range of eyeshadows, they're really pigmented and they have a huge colour range as well.


----------



## thaliaucla (Jul 14, 2006)

NYX Ocean = MAC Parrot if this hasn't been posted already!


----------



## thaliaucla (Jul 14, 2006)

Also Revlon Hints of Spring Quad has a Metamorph knock-off in it. It was LE though, sometimes you can find one on ebay/for swap/for sale.


----------



## cherrycola2201 (Aug 4, 2006)

I like these brands Prescriptives for foundation; traceless, virtual skin
Bobbi Brown: black ink gel eyeliner, 
laura mercier; blue violet eyeliner pencil and black cake eyeliner
Eyeko; line and shine eyeliner
MAC: for blushes and lipgloss (although I like to try other lipgloss; but unfortunately I can't stand the synethic smell of other brands)


----------



## baby_g (Aug 6, 2006)

Of course MAC (which is very pricey over here in Australia compared to the US) for eyeliners, shadows, lipsticks, etc etc... Fav Brand. but...

For foundation: Lovvve and will always love Revlon Colorstay (now its Colorstay Active since my skin has cleared up heaps, but used to be Colorstay Natural).. it just really stays put, and so cheap.

For bronze/blush: Benefit... haven't tried any of the shadows but i love love love Hoola, i don't go a day without wearing it (but the brush it comes with is absolute crap).. its the perfect colour to match up my face with the rest of my body (in terms of tan lol) and no shimmer whatsoever, which is good for everyday. And u have to admit, the packaging is just gorgeous!

For lipgloss: MAC lipglasses of course but BonneBelle is my never-fail - my HG nude lipgloss has been LipLites Cappucino for yeaaars now, its SO cheap, perfect pinky-beige and smells so yum

For mascara: I swear by Maybelline waterproof mascaras. Seriously waterproof, only mascaras ive found to hold my curl and right now loving Turbo Boost.. makes lashes look so thick!


----------



## Devon (Aug 6, 2006)

I've recently discovered MAC, first I used other brands.
My favourite ones are:

*EYES*: Chanel (irreelle duo and quads) - Lancome (color design and color focus duo) - Shiseido (quads and duos) - Dior (liners and Diorshow mascara)

*FACE*: Chanel (irreelle blush and foundations) - Dior (gorgeous shades!) - Lancome (blush subtil and pressed powder only).

*LIPS*: Chanel (Aqualumiere, Glossimer and Cristalle Gloss) - Dior (addict ultra shine and plastic) - YSL  and Guerlain.
I like also Lancome Juicy tubes even if I'm not a real lover of glosses that smell or have flavour.

I haven't found a good concealer and I miss a real good lipliner


----------



## ShadowyLady (Aug 6, 2006)

Non-MAC Picks:

-Chanel Double Perfection powder foundation
-Anna Sui lipsticks & nail colors
-Stila blushes & Lip Glaze
-Shu Uemura eyeshadows, blushes & lipsticks
-DiorShow mascara; DiorSkin powder foundation
-Too Faced palettes and sets
-Urban Decay eyeshadows & blushes
-Make Up For Ever lipsticks, lip pencils, foundations, eye/cheek colors
-NARS Chelsea Girls lip lacquer, Belle de Jour lipstick, Orgasm blush, eyeshadow duos
-Mattesse eyeshadows and nail colors
-YSL Touche Eclat, lipsticks
-Majolica Majorca eyeshadows
-OPI nail colors
-Essie nail colors


----------



## DaizyDeath (Aug 13, 2006)

i LOVE LOVE LOVE the urban deay DELUX collection i think its LE but i own all the colors they go on like a velvet really smooth and bright. its the only thing that i own out of the urban decay line i dont care much for their regular shadows but these are definitly worth trying.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 14, 2006)

too faced has the whole glamour girl thing down. their stuff is really shimmery and glitzy... i love it!


----------



## ibiza (Aug 17, 2006)

MAC, MAC, MAC and Bobby Brown


----------



## captain planet (Aug 19, 2006)

laura mercier foundation is good- goes well with my skin tone and 'the body shop' eyeshadow hav great cours that go on really well, but they dont last as long mac e/s's


----------



## britaniefaith (Aug 26, 2006)

Stila !


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 28, 2006)

I think Smashbox brush cleaner is way better then MAC's


----------



## coco chanel (Aug 29, 2006)

I love stila for e/s, nars does great blushes in a wide variety of shades and quality is excellent, i like benefit blushes for a more sheer day look, ysl faux cils and the new chanel inimitable mascara is amazing.....laura mercier's translucent powder is the best!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lady_MAC (Sep 1, 2006)

Estee Lauder creme blush is far superior to MAC. When the two are put beside each other, MAC looks like dollar store junk. The E.L blush is half the size of MAC's creme blush, and is double the price (came to $39.90 CAD) but believe me, it is definitely worth it.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 28, 2006)

i just got my first Rimmel lipgloss a few weeks ago, and i think it's staying power and glossiness is comparable to MAC lipglasses, only the Rimmel l/g isn't anywhere near as sticky as MAC l/g and it's only $5


----------



## Lil Suzy (Oct 30, 2006)

YoungBlood Mineral makeup is awesome!!!!


----------



## 5_mac_love (Dec 7, 2006)

i love la femme eyeshadows!!! the quality is right up there with mac or nars and the eyeshadows are large (like old style mac e/s) actually these are the size of bobbi brown blushes to be exact! and they cost about $4 each! they have a good a large variety of colors and textures, and the lipsticks are awesome too! i have been using la femme since i was 14 (i am now 34)


----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 9, 2006)

FACE PRODUCT: Smashbox beats Mac everytime in the skin product area mac seriously sucks at making face stuff. Smashbox softlights 200x better then MSf's no joke try em, Smashbox Photofinish Green Primer LOVE IT! 

Eyes: You cant really beat mac for the price and quality if you buy in the pro pan for their eyeshadows, I also like urban decay but they are more expensive and i dont like to depot them for my kit so their less convienient im shure i could find a suitable color match from mac to all the urban decay colors but i just really like UD's texture it cant be beat.

Blush: Again i use softlights alot but for my kit i use mostly mac due to the fact that its convienient, cheaper if i buy in pan, and good quality.

Lips: I only like mac's lipstick in the creamy fomulas even with those though i have to retouch alot but i find its that way with most lipsticks, I like their lip varnishes.

Pigment: Mac cant be beat in this area all other brands are either more expensive, lesser in quality or dont have a good selection. The only brand that i find comparable to Mac is BEN NYE LUMIERES which are only 8.99 for more product then mac and come in around 15 colors the only thing is i HATE the sifter jars they come in so i buy the mac empty pigment jars at the pro store and put them into there.


Liners: I like black track and frostlight that about it i dont like colored liner at all cant stand to put it on anyone or myself hahah.

Mascara: Its like an uphill battle with me, mac and their mascaras i like the pro lash formula but i hate the brush so i use my zoomlash brush with the pro lash formula hahaha im looking into trying other mac formulas.


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 24, 2006)

Other than MAC, let me check what I have in my everyday bag:

Sparkling Touch by YSL, a dazzling lipgloss, girls, you like shine and non-sticky, use this, it's gorgeous.

Chanel lipgloss for that lacquered effect. I like it better than lipglass because it's less sticky.


Shiseido transparent gloss lipstick, I just love it, it gives life to lips without any color and you can layer it on top of coloured lipstick.

Chanel Powder Compact, it's not as agressive as blot powder for me.

Makeup Forever Lift Concealer, I just love it for an everyday concealer or a base for cream concealers.

Makeup Forever Mat-Velvet, my HG foundation when it comes to medium to full coverage foundation with matte finish and great for photography.


----------



## deathcabber (Jan 3, 2007)

Urban Decay - Their eyeshadows are amazing and they make up about 30% of my e/s collection. Also, the Primer Potion. I like it better than Bare Canvas!


----------



## MACtastic (Feb 11, 2007)

Eyeshadows:
Urban Decay-The pigmentation and texture is amazing, especially in the deluxe shadows. They just came out with some new shades for the deluxe shadows, and they are GORGEOUS!
Bare Escentuals-My latest obsession. Such gorgeous shades! They're incredibly buildable too. I love them for more sheer eye looks.

Mascara:
Blinc-Kiss Me mascara is the best for your basic every day mascara!

Foundation:
Laura Mercier-Oil Free Foundation
Vincent Longo-Water Canvas Foundation

Blush/Bronzer:
CARGO
NARS


----------



## stevoulina (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, I only own 2 MAC products: MAC Blot Powder (+backup) and Prrr Lipglass! So, here are my non-MAC picks:

Face:

-Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer (my HG tinted moisturizer)
-L'Oreal True Match Concealer (covers pretty well and doesn't look cakey!)
-Maybelline Dream Mousse Blushes (they blend easily and they give me that "glow"!)
-Maybelline Expert Wear Blushes (soft, pigmented blushes for everyday use aka non-shimmery!)
-Milani Blushes (soft, SUPER pigmented and a bit shimmery blushes!!)
-Rimmel Soft Cream Blushes (they blend easily and they make my powder blushes last a lot longer!)
-L'Oreal Blush Delice (soft, quite pigmented and a bit shimmery! LOVE them!)

Eyes:

-Milani Eyeshadows (smooth, pigmented, shimmery, they don't crease, dirty cheap, they can be very easily depotted! What more can I ask??) 
-Maybelline Full 'n Soft Waterproof Mascara (it makes my eyelashes fuller!)
-Max Factor 2000 Calorie Mascara (can you say "dramatic lashes"?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
-Maybelline Lash Expansion Waterproof Mascara (it makes my eyelashes longer!)
-ArtDeco Eyeshadow Base (It keeps my eyeshadow and eyeliner in place for over 8hours and I have VERY oily lids!!Enough said!)
-ArtDeco Eyeshadows (soft, pigmented, they have matte, pearl and iridiscent finishes, they don't crease, they have a little magnet attached to it so that you can put the eyeshadows in a palette!)
-Prestige Waterproof Automatic Eyeliner in Black (My HG eyeliner! It's soft enough, so that the color is easily transferred on my lid, but it's not too soft, so that it smears all over my eyes!It doesn't need sharpening too!Cool!)
-WnW Eyeshadow Trio in Belgian Chocolates (Oh my, I love this palette so much! Wonderful, shimmery, pigmented, soft eyeshadows in 3 beautuful colors (creamy, metallic gold, dark brown!) )
-Prestige Lip/Eye Palette in Soleil (the same as above!!)
-L'Oreal Wear Infinite Eye Shadow Quartet in Golden Sunrise LE (soft, pigmented, gorgeous colors!)
-L'Oreal Wear Infinite Eye Shadow Quartet in Bronze Sunset LE (the same as above!)

Lips:

-Revlon Super Lustrous Lips Glosses (they're not tacky, they're moisturizing and they last!!)
-Max Factor Silk Gloss in Peach Glow (it feels like lip balm on and it smells great!)
-Rimmel Vinyl Lip Gloss (they're not tacky, they're moisturizing and they last!!)
-Maybelline Shiny-licious Lip Gloss (I like them, especially their applicator!)


Various Stuff:

-Clean & Clear Instant Oil-Absorbing Sheets (my life-savers! I blot my face with these and they remove oil without ruining my makeup!Yay!!)


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Mark eyeshadows are great they are highly pigmented and unique.Avon's Superfull Mascara has proven to be excellent compared to alot out there.Pitch black with flexi-brush.Great a gentle lipplumpers.MaryKay's lipsticks are highly pigmented and the lipglosses are as good as MAC's lipgloss with unique colors.Non sticky.L'oreal's a great fall back and so is Revlon.Graham Webb eye palette in Blackout is beautiful for the eyes.Sovage plumper's are in my opinion the best even though I have full lips I get a gentle plump.Keeps lips moisturized all day.Elizabeth ARden Shinepops, eye-fix and lipfix,LipFix allows MAC lipsticks to come out as bold as they look on the shelf amazing with MAC lipsticks.I'm trying to keep less brands as possible but each have unique quality's.I want to stick with MAC and will be purchasing much more.*


----------



## Artemis (Feb 20, 2007)

I prefer MAC over everything accept Mascara. I love you MAC but you really need to rework some of the formulas and brushes. I prefer Estee Lauder or shiseido mascaras.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Apr 6, 2007)

I use the Bobbi Brown gel liner in Violet and the under eye corrector.
L'oreal Voluminous in Very Black. 
Merle Norman for Luxiva Lasting foundation. 
Then I have a shader and concealer type brush by Loew-Cornell Paintbrushes. 
Loose powder colorless by Jane.
N.Y.C. Brower eyebrow kit in brunette
Some Milani shadows

Then I prefer everything else in *MAC*!


----------



## TBaby (Jun 21, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE Urban decay Deluxe eyeshadow.  Fantastic colour and consistency!  Also couldnt live without Dior mascara, the diorshow range,  Lancome juicy tubes, NARS e/s good too and Bare escentuals e/s.

MAC still my fave tho xx


----------



## clamster (Jun 21, 2007)

Stila e/s's, brushes, Nars, True colors has nice e/s's, Covergirl lash exact, golden lady e/s from Flirt I heard is the same as MAC's woodwinked I own it and it looks great on brown eyes,urban decay,chanel, YSL has amazing face products, the teint parfait's and touche eclat look extremely natural but make a Huge difference, make up for ever, bare escentuals is great except that the loose powders get messy and the lids are sometimes hard to close that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## siawby (Jun 22, 2007)

Shu Uemura and Smashbox! 
I don't wear l/s but I've heard wonderful things about Shu's (have yet to try them), but I do love their e/s. It's very pricey compared to MAC's..$20 per I think, so I only have 2, but I do think they are wonderful and they also have an amazing color selection! Smashbox's artificial light is great and gives a subtle glow to the face---looks natural/healthy/pretty at the same time. 
My new rave is Laura Mercier's Tinted Moisturizer. I love it! It feels like nothing but your everyday face lotion, but makes you look flawless....and yes, SPF! If I wasn't a poor student I would definitely buy backups.


----------



## Jill35 (Jun 22, 2007)

I like Urban Decay, NYX, Milani and Fyrinnae pigments.


----------



## DamenesGirl (Jul 11, 2007)

I use Bobbi Brown tinted moisturiser, correcter and concealer and the whole set of brushes. The no smudge mascara is good too.

UD deluxe shadows and slick pot xxx in carney

Loreal mascara

Clinique pink shimmery blush compact thingy!


----------



## Showgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Non-MAC makeup loves? But surely that would be *gasp* cheating? :-0

I adore MAC and use it for most things, but here's a few of my favourite "infidelities" lol...
eyes
-----
- Urban Decay Primer potion... just the best

- Urban Decay heavy metal glitter liner in "Baked", a wonderful peachy gold that's perfect for brown eyes

- Urban Decay eyeshadow in "Vert", a jewel-bright sheer emerald shimmer, really pretty and incredibly vivid..... was hands down my favourite green eyeshadow until Wondergrass came out, now they're neck n neck....

- Lancome Hypnose mascara: a brilliant bodybuilding, lengthening, easy to use mascara, I always swither between this and Zoomlash (which is just as thickening but LOTS messier, on the other hand also a ton cheaper, I like these two mascaras equally)

- Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner: sorry MAC, these are LOADS better than fluidlines, though the colour selection isn't so good..... I wore Black Ink BB liner through a fortnight in Sydney summertime and the stuff NEVER BUDGED in the heat, while the fluidlines I took with me smudged.... check out the "shimmer" colours (ivy shimmer, sapphire shimmer, chocolate shimmer etc) for some really different and pretty eyelining options.


CHEEKS
--------
- I like MAC's blushes, but my HG is Sue Devitt silky blush in Belize, a mauvey rose with lovely subtle sheeny shimmer. Pigmented and smooth, applies and blends like a dream. Sue Devitt's an Australian brand you don't see much in this country (UK), if I ever get the chance to try more of her stuff I will jump at it, the quality of the blush is amazing.

LIPS
-----
- For all of about $3/£2, try Milani's "Candy Apple" sheer lip colour, a sheer bluish red glaze which applies and lasts as well (and indeed very similarly to) the MAC lustre lipsticks. Has a lovely vanilla scent/taste too (standard Milani l/s taste and smell disgusting, it's only the Sheers that have the MAC-like taste).


HTH, Sho


----------



## tiramisu_kake (Jul 11, 2007)

wow good input all of yoU! thanks =]


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 13, 2007)

I think MAC has the best range of eye shadows around, but quite a few companies surpass them in quality: 
* Ben Nye Lumiere Shadows 
* Urban Decay (only the non-glitter shades) 
* Stila (huge pots, amazing neutrals a couple of surprise colors too)
* Bobbi Brown (basic colors, but very high quality) 
* Lancome  
* NARS (pricey but great) 

On blushes, only a few others compare, IMO: 
* NARS (hands down the best blushes money can buy) 
* Prescriptives 
* CARGO (gives MAC's selection a bit of a run for it's money) 

Face Products, A lot of companies do it better, IMO: 
* Prescriptives (can't beat their Custom Blend) 
* Bobbi Brown (great if you have yellow undertones) 
* Clinique (generally good for a lot of people)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_i LOVE LOVE LOVE the urban deay DELUX collection i think its LE but i own all the colors they go on like a velvet really smooth and bright. its the only thing that i own out of the urban decay line i dont care much for their regular shadows but these are definitly worth trying._

 
They have been out for over a year and the a couple of colors have been added, I don't think they are going anywhere.


----------



## Desdemone (Jul 14, 2007)

imho fyrinnae loose eyeshadows are a lot more vibrant than mac pigments and I prefer the texture. 

mac also has very bad mascara products, ysl is the best one around. 

also blushes. nars is THE brand.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 26, 2007)

UD - UDPP and their e/s will always be my first love regardless of the fallout, my imperfectly perfect mildly abusive relationship with them haha

NARS - abfabfave of the late. lovethe duos, singles, creams, l/g l/s and multiples. abfabfave.

Smashbox - love the brushes. the e/s are hit or miss. the l/g is okay, super thick.

MUFE - love love love the star powders. and their Mat Velvet + foundation is FABULOUS for people with super oily skin AND its waterproof. (it keeps me perfectly matte all day and regardless of sweating, eating greasy food, getting splashed int he face, touching, everything you can do to your face. i think you can get atom bombed in the face and your MUFe foundation will still be perfect.)


----------



## Skan (Aug 2, 2007)

I use so many different brands that I cannot say that just this particular brand or that particular brand is better than this one or whatever.  So many different brands have amazing gems.


----------



## L281173 (Aug 4, 2007)

Another favorte line of mines is Milan Minerals.
The colors are gorgeous.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 4, 2007)

Too Faced and Urban Decay are nice. I also like Smashbox, although I can't use their facial products because they break me out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love Smashbox's Photo Finish Primer but alas, it does break me out.


----------



## rabideloise (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i'm also pretty big on the FL!RT cosmetics line at kohl's. it's made by estee lauder, as mac is. only it's a bit cheaper and i guess is marketed more to the beginners, but even for people with experience, it's amazing stuff. a few of the eyeshadow shades are almost exact replicas of mac's shadows. they're very pigmented and also stay on relatively well without a base. their lipglosses are soo amazing too. they smell like almonds hah, i don't know why but i really like that. they also have some really gorgeous blushes. i really like how almost everything they make is shimmery. i like shimmery stuff._

 
I have one of the FLIRT! shadows (Limelight) and it looks just like Vex from MAC.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm very moody with makeup.  :conscience:I get bored with just the same old thing, soooooo I have tried eye shadows and blushes from Chanel, Elizabeth Arden, Clarins, Guelain, Estee Lauder, Shiseido, and Lancome.  All of them have very good shadows and blushes.  As usually, I wanted to start anew.

Now, I own MAC and Bobbie Brown eye shadows and blushes.  

Eyeliners are Urban Decay, Bobbie Brown, and few old timers from Lancome and Clarins.

Mascara is Dior and BeneFit.

MAC is exciting and comes out with new stuff frequently.  Some of the others that I tried don't come out with as much new stuff. I mean how could I pass up Barbie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like Bobbie Brown's case for shadows and blushes and I like her matte eye shadows.  I like them better than MAC.  I don't like the idea of having to go to a PRO shop.  I don't have one in my state.  (MAC put a PRO shop in New Orleans or just put everything in one store.  Please, I am begging you.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chanel has some fantastic blushes, but the price is just plain stupid.  Maybe, they could loose the fancy package and mirror and cut the freaky price tag.  "Chanel are you listening! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, please make some foundation for fair.  I mean really fair people.  We do exist."  Opps, where was I?


Oh, I almost forgot.  I love Prescriptives eye shadows too.  I think they should have more eye shadows and blushes for B/R people. 

NARS and Urban Decay are not available in my malls, so I have to go on to Sephora.  I haven't tried NARS (yet).


----------



## StelliR (Aug 7, 2007)

I love Chanel's single Ombre Essentielle eye shadows and their Joues Contraste blushes.  I also adore Shu Uemura's blushes.  I have a ton of MAC stuff but I don't have a single MAC blush anymore (well, I do have a Petticoat I use for blush sometimes).  Urban Decay also makes lovely, highly pigmented and smooth eye shadows.  My favorite MAC products are their Fluidlines - I don't use any other brand for eyeliners!  And while I love MAC's lipsticks, for lip gloss I prefer Dior Addict Ultra glosses or Chanel's Glossimers.


----------



## justanothergirl (Aug 16, 2007)

Shu Uemura brushes are heavenly.

NARS Blushes and Eyeshadows - More expensive but also more product.
NYX/Milani Eyeshadows for some mac dupes
I love Sheisdo for skin products (Cleaning, Foundation, Creams, etc)
Lancome and YSL for Mascara


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *justanothergirl* 

 
_Shu Uemura brushes are heavenly.

NARS Blushes and Eyeshadows - More expensive but also more product._

 
YES! everyone complains about how expensive NARS is but you do get alot more product and IMO the quality is alot better and more consistent than MAC shadows


----------



## frocher (Aug 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_YES! everyone complains about how expensive NARS is but you do get alot more product and IMO the quality is alot better and more consistent than MAC shadows_

 
It's true, if you do the math Nars and Mac are almost the same price.

Nars is best for e/s and blushes, imo.


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm surprised nobody here has mentioned Lola. I think it's a relatively new brand, but their products are so high quality, have very functional packaging, and have gorgeous shades. As somebody with fair skin, their creme foundation duo in "light" set with pressed powder in "sand" is heaven on earth. Also, their Pearl Luminous highlighter is amazing. And their lip cremes, in my very humble opinion, are the softest, richest, most comfortable and overall best lipsticks you can buy (they're the only lipsticks I'll wear).

I also love NARS for blushes, Too Faced just because their products are adorable (specifically love the teddy bear hair brushes and the pink leopard bronzer), and a few urban decay products here and there.


----------



## frocher (Sep 8, 2007)

^^ Lola makes some great stuff, they have been around for years.  The founder sold makeup through TV infomercials in the 80s.


----------



## bella07 (Sep 28, 2007)

WNW aint bad at all either


----------



## Kuuipo (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizsybarite* 

 
_Aside from the usual others (UD shadow & mascara, NARS blush, etc.), I use my trusty ORRA 88 palette a lot:






Got it off of eBay for around $40. The colors have a good pigment & lasting power if I'm using a good base. Frankly this should have stemmed my appetite for buying more eyeshadow but I just moved on to my third 15-pan palette so I guess that didn't work! Nowadays it's mostly unused - sad, because I really do like it. It has prevented a lot of purchases of colors I wouldn't use enough to justify, like Chrome Yellow. So I guess it was worthwhile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Palettes like these are a great way of finding what colors look good on you without an enormous expense....


----------



## Kuuipo (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a ton of Sephora Professional brushes. They are a really nice quality,I prefer them over most every brand. For foundation, I love oilfree Laura Mercier and NARS. For primer,its smashbox,for eye base it's Too Faced First Base (not as drying or dulling as Urban Decay,no dust on the eyeglasses,either) Lipstick goes to NARS,Laura Mercier and Vincent Longo,Blush-NARS,mascara-Smashbox,liquid eyeliner Wet and Wild or L'Oreal,Mineral foundation-Bare Essentials,skin bleach-Peter Thomas Roth  Extra Gentle (because in Hawaii,pale skin means you are a local who doesn't have an outdoor job)retinol product -ROC (also makes a good primer because of the dimethicone),eye pencils-MAC or Sephora,Lip liner-Revlon,Maybelline,or Sephora,lipgloss-NARS-unbeatable texture and last-ability,lip plumper-Sally Hanson or Bare Essentuals,eye crayons-Rimmel.Best premade palettes are Lorac-really rich chocolate colors season after season,best all over product would be the multiples by NARS (I have a dozen shades,can't travel without them),best shades of neutral eyeshadows would be the bronzes and browns from MAC with Urban Decay's in close second. I also love Estee Lauder eye shadow,and lip pencils-very creamy. NARS,hands down for powder.


----------



## alien21xx (Sep 30, 2007)

For my barely there make-up and for when I'm lazy, I have all of the Benefit Limited Edition palettes. They're the shizz.

For mascara, it's Chanel Inimitable or nothing.


----------



## ndn-ista (Oct 31, 2007)

Nars blushes and bronzers.
Lorac eyeshadows.
Stila eyeshadows.
Dior lipglosses.
L'oreal Voluminies Mascara and Rimmel.
Sephora brand pressed powder.
Revlon eyeliner.
Stila eyeshadows. 
Make Up Forever eyeliner.
Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner and glitter liners.
Shu Umera eyelash curler.
Fresh mascara.

That's all I can think of right now...


----------



## lnancy (Oct 31, 2007)

I would say that NYX eyeshadows are my 2nd choice after MAC.  They have a wide selection of colors that are highly pigmented.  The single shadows are a great deal that cost about $3.  You can take a look on their website www.nyxcosmetics.com or www.cherryculture.com

Hope that helps.  =)


----------



## luvmkup (Nov 12, 2008)

NARS blush.
Too Faced Ooh la rouge blush.
Too Faced eyeshadows.
NYX eyeshadows.
88 eyeshadow palette sold on ebay and at Coastal Scents.
Diorshow mascara.
Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliners.
Too Faced Shadow Insurance primer.
Makeup Forever foundation.
Too Faced Lip of Luxury lipsticks.
Too Faced lipgloss (sparkler glamour gloss or diamond gloss)
NYX jumbo eye pencils.
The Body Shop eyebrow pencil.


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 12, 2008)

MUFE is not getting as much love as it deserves in this thread.

Make Up For Ever - in my honest MAC addict for years opinion - is just as good as MAC. (ahhh shocking!? I know right.)

Their eyeshadow quality well, better in my opinion (coming from a girl who owns over 80 MAC shadows, so thats saying something). They dont have as many colors though.

MUFE's foundations are 100 times better.

But both are amazing brands. With MUFE, you really get what you pay for, amazing quality.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 12, 2008)

Most of my stuffs are from MAC but I also love...

Face:
Bobbi Brown sheer powder and concealer.
Sephora Blush Me! Mono in Framboise Attraction - I really like this one and it stays on all day
Smashbox Soft Lights
Too Faced Beach Bunny

Eyes:
Too Faced Shadow Insurance Primer
NARS eye liners
Lancome Brow Pencils

Brushes:
Sephora Professional - I own a few of their brushes and they're very good quality


----------



## Ikara (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm going to show some love to *MUFE*...
Their eyeshadows are the best on earth! (Ok, haven't tried Nars ones yet but with MUFE I feel like I don't need to try any more brands) 
Star powder, 1000 better than MAC pigments! (don't hate me please) nice range of colours, much more finnelly milled, they seem to blend by theirselves! (I still adore my sweet sienna piggie though hehehe)
Aqua eyes and lip pencils are the best! stay put all day 
Although I have tried their foundations (and are excellent) they break me out like crazy so *Face Atelier* for me please, really good foundation 
*Nars* blushes and bronzers and lipsticks, enough said...
*Sephora* Brand professional brushes, excellent buy, even more on the FF sale xD


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Nov 17, 2008)

The plum shade in NYC Eye2eye duo in plum heather is a lot like MAC Plum dressing. it is smooth, pigmented and metallic (and $3). They also have an emerald green shade and a bronze shade that I want to try.


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 17, 2008)

My fav's are: MAC of course, MUFE, Nars, BE & BB


----------



## vivaluxri (Mar 15, 2009)

haha exactly what i was thinking


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 16, 2009)

For mascaras, I love Covergirl Lash Blast and some of the Maybeline ones. I still love MAC e/s the best. I don't like MAC's pencil eyeliners. They smudge on me. I love UD 24/7 eyeliners or MAC fluidlines better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I thought I would like NARS but they don't really work on me. It fades and doesn't seem as vibrant as MAC. I do love MUFE however.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jul 8, 2015)

Milani blushes are far superior to MAC blushes.  More pigmentation and last longer. Tarte's Amazonian Clay blushes are better too. Ooh and def Clinique's Color Pop blushes. Though no one can beat MAC in terms of  color choices and product choices, Lorac definitely has better eyeshadow imo.  Revlon has just as good of a lipstick and anyone has better lipgloss.  Plus, there are definitely better foundations in drugstore and higher end than MAC.  Even their paint pots, which make great e/s bases, can be matched with Maybelline's Color Tattoos. I do love MAC but why people feel they are the bee all end all is kind of ridic.  Their quality isn't by any means superior and their endless amt of LE has tarnished the brand at bit.


----------



## mochaallure (Jul 8, 2015)

for eyeshadows I love NYX, colorpop wet n wild , lorac for my foundation... im loving Maybelline matte and poreless and kat von d


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 8, 2015)

Diviniti said:


> Greetings...    Don't misunderstand me folks, I love MAC just as much as the rest of you (that's why we're here, right?), but I'd like to expand my horizons and try some other lines of cosmetics. Besides MAC, what other brand products do you use most, and why? Be as specific as you like...I'm using you all for my research!    Thanks!!


   I often use Chanel, Dior, Nars, Urban Decay, Benefit or Kiko. I also use some Guerlain products to a lesser extent ( I love the Rouges G ) or YSL. But I do love MAC except for the es ( I much prefer the UD ones ). I love most brands in fact but my top 3 is definitely Chanel, Dior, Nars . MAC is a world apart, I could not do without MAC.


----------

